# Trek 7.5 vs 7.6?



## Alky (Mar 19, 2008)

The only difference in components between these two bikes is that the 7.6 has a 105 rear derailleur and the 7.5 has a tiagra rear derailleur. The 7.6 frame also has the addition of carbon seatstays.

Do you guys think this is enough to justify the $200 price difference? Will the carbon seatstays really make the ride that much smoother? How much of a difference is there between those two derailleurs?


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Alky said:


> .
> 
> Do you guys think this is enough to justify the $200 price difference? NO
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*+1*

Carbon seat stays do nothing except make it a bit easier to sell a bike to some people. They do seem to have a definite placebo effect, though—people will swear up and down they 'dampen' shock. The Tiagra rear derailleur is a little heavier and not finished quite as nicely than the 105, but there's no difference in function or durability. Save the $200 and use some of it to get a better saddle, better pedals or some decent lighting if you feel the urge to upgrade.


----------



## jerm182 (Jul 18, 2008)

*I got the 7.6*

I got the 7.6 on sale (about $150 off list), because there isn't a 7.5 to be had in Southern California...at least not that I could find anyway. I only say this, since you may find the same thing until the '09 models arrive.

I'm pretty much a newbie, and I'm not quite ready for the drops, so I chose the hybrid. I did test rides on a lot of bikes, including road bikes. The 7.6 FX fit me well and felt better than the rest. I've had it for a couple of weeks, and I've put about 100 miles on it so far. I'm very happy; in fact I'm elated with the purchase -- it may have changed my life. 

I've only changed one thing, and that's the saddle. I'm a really big guy - not tall, but overweight, and the stock saddle is not made for a very wide load. I replaced it with a Brooks B17. I heard they are comfy, and so far I'm pleased. I am eager for both my backside to toughen up and the seat to break-in a little more, but mainly I'm just enjoying the bike.


----------

